
Leaving Apple&Google: first 100% ungoogled Android phones go live on refurb HW - prince707
https://e.foundation/e-pre-installed-smartphones/
======
mimixco
This is a _fantastic_ idea for so many reasons. Selling a recycled phone is
great for the planet. And installing a non-Google OS is a huge help to people
who don't want to fiddle with all that.

Kudos to you!

------
A2017U1
Hesitant to criticize because the world badly needs companies like e and
refurbishing is noble, but this feels like bad optics for a company trying to
lure people away from the giants. Refurb screams unprofessional ebay tier
seller to me.

Why not something like Xiaomi brand new, the process to degoogle them is
incredibly painless while anything new in the Samsung line is horrendous to
flash if not impossible.

------
oil25
Does anybody know how security updates work with these devices? I assume
Samsung will continue supporting S7 and S9, but for how long, and do these
patches make it to /e/? I'm always skeptical of privacy grandstanding when
little information is available about the security properties and processes of
a system. One can have security without privacy, but certainly not the other
way around.

------
bigato
did i understand right that instead of a google account you need a /e/ account
to access stuff? so that instead of trusting google, i need to trust /e/?

------
thebigspacefuck
I was hoping to spiff up my old Galaxy with a faster OS, but the bootloaders
are locked on the Snapdragon S6 and up in the USA and China.

~~~
A2017U1
Yeah associating their brand with Samsung phones will lead to great confusion
down the line, newer models are completely locked down. Even if third party
hacks are discovered your warranty is voided out of the box.

------
blacksqr
Not yet for sale. No announced availability date.

~~~
mimixco
Yeah, it's a _survey_ to gauge demand. And props to them for doing this.

~~~
blacksqr
Title of this submission suggests otherwise.

